

Very unique audio player visualization using canvas - adriand
http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/demo/360-player/canvas-visualization.html

======
drivebyacct
There's a problem if the only way to stop your webpage from emitting noise is
to close the tab. Neat idea though. Lost interest after refreshing the page
for the 10th time. Use shorter audio clips or please implement a pause/stop.

